# Famous Dave's Cornbread



## sharptailhunter

I don't know if it'd be a copyright infraction if I copied and posted the recipe I found. So, I will supply the link that I used and may you make em for yourself. They were (were being the operative word) down right tasty. I live at a higher elevation so next time I'm going to fold in a touch more mayo to help moisten em up even more. 

Here's the link: http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes...avecrnbrd.html


----------



## cajun_1

Sounds good...Are those tablespoons or teaspoons that is called for?


----------



## watery eyes

Capital "T" = Tablespoon

Lower Case "t" - teaspoon


----------



## cajun_1

Thanks Watery Eyes. Thats what I thought but I have run into some stange reciepes in the past.


----------



## peculiarmike

Not too excited about Dave's BBQ, but the cornbread looks tasty.


----------



## az_redneck

The best cornbread recipe I have ever made came out of an LDS cookbook. I'll see if I can find the recipe.. Some of those ladies (and men) sure cook up some fantastic grub..


----------



## sharptailhunter

Dave's Q is ok for me, just another chain resturant though. However, I have always enjoyed their cornbread muffins.


----------



## Dutch

Made a couple of batches of corn bread last Sunday in the Dutch Ovens.
One batch had diced jalapeno peppers and cheese and the other just cheese. Ma Dutch thought it was a bit much but then there where plenty of leftover cornbread for bread pudding for breakfast for a couple of days!

One of my daughters thinks I'm anal when it comes to making cornbread. (okay, she called me an as* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) 

I have 3 criteria when it comes to cornbread at my house-

1-It's made from scratch; the ingredients are not that to find or mix      together. The recipe is on the container. No need for it to come from a premixed box.
2-Corn bread is savory, not sweet; that is what the Karo syrup is for. If I want sweet, I'll eat cake. 
3-Corn bread is made in a cast iron pan- a HOT cast iron pan *PERIOD*. That is the way MY Grandma taught me to make it. IF you use anything else your just wasting you time cuz I ain't going to eat it!


----------



## peculiarmike

I made this recipe yesterday to go with ribs, beans, Mike's Creamy Cole Slaw. It is VERY GOOD. Used the paper cupcake cups in the pan, worked great.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

They are more or less a chain q joint now, but I've eaten at the first Famous Dave's in Hayward, WI. My parents lived there for the past 10 years, and we'd make a trip to Dave's everytime we went to visit.

Then again it's hard to recreate the original. Most chains are like that. Start out as a nice hole in the wall, and then some corporate types get in on it, and screw it all up, they expand too much to keep people who know in the loop, and then start making things in ready made packages that get zapped in the micro 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I liked the original Dave's, it's where I first fell in love with BBQ of all kinds, and the cornbread really was more like desert than a side


----------



## hogfan2502

I've looked everywhere looking the the Famous Dave's Corn Bread Muffin recipe and i can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have it or know where i can find it? I'm not talking about the Jalepeno recipe, i mean the sweet, cake like corn bread muffins that you get when you order a meal. They are so awesome!
Thanks


----------



## peculiarmike

Make the one above, leave out the peppers. It is sweet cornbread. Glaze with the honey glaze minus peppers.


----------



## hogfan2502

It also calls for "cayenne" in the muffin and glaze part of the recipe. Isnt that a pepper? I guess i would need to leave that out to?


----------



## smokin for life

Personally I'm not to fond of the Famous Dave's that just opened up here in Philly, It's too over priced for me. Now when it comes to Corn Bread I agree with Dutch. No box mixes or cooking it in any thing but a cast iron pan.


----------



## deejaydebi

Loks good - I LOVE cornbread! Especially in a cast iron pan!


----------



## peculiarmike

Yeah, leave out the cayenne also.
Like Famous Dave's, or not - THIS IS GOOD CORNBREAD. And it is scratch, not a mix.
Or. Don't try it. And never know.


----------



## gamblinfool

Recipe is gone, anyone have it?


----------



## daveomak

GamblinFool said:


> Recipe is gone, anyone have it?


Our forum has many recipes from members.....   click on the link below.....    Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=cornbread


----------



## cliffcarter

GamblinFool said:


> Recipe is gone, anyone have it?


Of course it's gone, this thread is over six years old. Use the link DO supplied or search the web, most corn bread recipes are pretty similar.


----------

